# how do you train them to play frisbee?



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

Niuniu is 10 month old, and she doesn't know how to catch a frisbee...If I hold the frisbee high in the air she knows to jump to cathc it, but whenever I throw it,s he will just wait till it lands and dashes towards it and then chew it...So far she has chewed 3 frisbee.....anyone can shed some light?

Thank you!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

bump - any frisbee goldens out there?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny (4 1/2 years old) just recently decided that frisbees are about the most favorite thing to play with outside. We found (at Target) these really soft, small frisbees called Aerobie Squidgie Discs. They won't hurt their mouth to catch and we started off with hubby and I throwing it back and forth. Then we'd throw very slowly and gently right to her. It only took her one session of that and she was hooked. Now I tell her to go and she takes off and I throw it..... I try never to throw it so high that she has to jump as I'm afraid of hurting her. She's gotten pretty good at figuring out where to be to snatch it when it's pretty close to head level. However, her sister Maggie and Cody (the springer) could care less about the frisbee. Good luck and have fun.

BTW, I never leave the frisbees down after play or they would be toast since they are a very pliable plastic.


----------



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> She's gotten pretty good at figuring out where to be to snatch it when it's pretty close to head level.
> .


That's the key point...how to make them understand they have to cathc it before it lands....no matter how slow and low i throw, my girl will always just wait very patiently untill it lands on the grass then go get it.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just keep it up, hopefully she'll catch on. My Gunner loves frisbee and I have to be careful cause he would flip to catch it. Do you know someone that plays it with their dog so she could watch and learn?


----------



## [GG] (Oct 25, 2007)

My lil mandy is not very old but i started playing frisbee with her very early and she does pretty good.

First thing buy a good freesbie for dogs... I use the one made by KONG. Its very good, soft, durable and flys very well.

Second thing... for your dog, that freesbie must be the most wonderfull toy in the world! So it must be used ONLY to play freesbie! Dont give it to your dog at any other moment! Shake it in front of your dog's face and try to make your dog very very very very excited about it!

Start by throwing it to your dog when he is close to you. (about 5-6 feet) and praise him a lot when he jumps to get it. Praise him also when he chase the freesbie. You can also make the freesbie roll on its side on the ground to show him how to chase. Increase the distance slowly.

I used the clicker a lot too..... at the moment she jumps --CLICK-- and praise!
Or when she tries to grab it in the air --CLICK-- and praise and when she finally got it......... WOOOOOOOUUUUUHOOOUUU super ultra praises!!!!!! CLICK CLICK CLICK!!!

It works well and Mandy learned it fast that way!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bluesunshine said:


> That's the key point...how to make them understand they have to cathc it before it lands....no matter how slow and low i throw, my girl will always just wait very patiently untill it lands on the grass then go get it.....


Have you tried playing frisbee with two people, so she can see and ( hopefully) get excited about it. With Penny, DH and I started tossing it back and forth and she was so excited and got in the middle of us almost like a game of keep away. Every few tosses, we'd toss one to her. We are very careful not to make it a jumping game....so as not to hurt her joints.


----------



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your helpful input! I will get my dear hubby involved in this, haha! I didn't know that Kong makes frisbee too??


----------



## [GG] (Oct 25, 2007)

yes!

http://www.kongcompany.com/worlds_best.html

edit: the link doesn't work... search for ''kong flyer'' in their site

and here is some tricks to help you and your dog

http://www.kongcompany.com/userGuides/KONGDiscUserGuide.html


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

start by playing fetch. It gives them the reputition of chasing after something and bringing it back. Then start tossing the ball to her and when she catches it really praise her. I slowly went from weeks of tossing her the ball to the frisbee. I played fetch with her and instead of tossing the ball she got excited over seeing the firsbee flying it clicked with her instantly.


----------

